# Solent lawns holiday chalets - IOW - 01/08



## mcl (Apr 4, 2009)

Heres another Island location that is going to fall to up market housing. 

I am a bit overdue with this one as all photos were taken on 01 /2008. 

There has been nothing done to the site in a year apart from some fencing being placed across the entrance and I believe that the site has once again been re-sold.

This is only a small site and when it was open it was , I believe, one of the more expensive.

On with the photos;

Entrance sign





Main Entrance




Accomodation












Notice board




MOre of the site




[I





















A nice little stroll round.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Mick, me and Dan had a look round there some time ago now.
If I remember correctly most of the chalets are locked, but a couple including the main reception one by the gate are open.
Oh and that garage with the green doors is open too.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 5, 2009)

This is really nice...much better than your average chalets, methinks! 
Lovely pics, mcl. Love the second one of the entrance. Cool gate too.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats actually quite high class for a Chalet Park. A lot around my way are right shitholes. Nice work.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 5, 2009)

Oooooooh they're very nice chalets, and they look large too. Ours at Devon Coast were very decrepid to say the least  Did this camp have an entertainment venue? or was it just the chalets and a quiet site? 

Excellent pics mate, I do like this, I like this a lot. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## mcl (Apr 5, 2009)

As far as I can see there were no entertainment facilities on site. This is on the edge of the Yachtie area of Cowes, so presume that is where people would go.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 5, 2009)

There is a pub round the corner, thats as good as it gets around there to be honest 

Flash earth, for anyone interested ---> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.759029&lon=-1.323503&z=19.4&r=0&src=msa

Not particulary big, but big enough for a shit load of apartments, thats prob on hold now, due to the current situation.


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 6, 2009)

it looks like a nice little place to explore, much better than having a holiday there  I like the 2st shot with the gate


----------



## T-bar (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah as Steve said we visited this tail end of last year and some of the chalets were open I think if you look at the gate from the road the bungalow to the right was also something to do with it and thats also being developed.


----------



## jonney (Apr 13, 2009)

How come theres glass in the windows, no graffiti dauded about the place or no doors kicked in. You got no chav's in the IOW then lol. Great photo's looks like a good explore


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh yes, we have chavs, plenty of them, they just havnt found this place yet.
There are a few broken buildings on the site, but give it time, Im sure the place will be a wreck soon...


----------



## jameslsmith (Apr 28, 2022)

Dragging this very old post out of the depths just to say that my Grandma actually used to own/manage this holiday park along with a few others on the Isle of Wight. My brother even spent some time living in one of the chalets here not long before it was closed for good.

Strange seeing photos of it online...


----------

